# Paint Creek/ Indian Lake



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok guys i need some help. Me and my fishing buddy hit a tournament up at Indian Lake and Paint creek for bass. I have been throwing bass lures such as a zoom lizard and crankbaits. We have been catching some of the weirdest stuff that i've never seen happen. At indian lake we caught 6 cats on a lizard and DT 4 black/silver. The week after at Paint Creek we caught four carp on a KVD Black/silver rattle trap, and a 9 inch striper on a jig. Are we just throwing the wrong lures. Are we that good that other fish are liking them. I'm just completely stumped and would like some opinions. Thanks guys. Let me know of any ideas.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

you've now entered the twighlight zone.........


----------

